# Confused on Celexa



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello All,Back to the Hypno thread...I have been on Celexa for the passed month & 1/2 and I am not sure if it is helping me. I have had a few good days, but nothing earth shattering. I have noticed a lot of teeth grinding and increased anxiety, and my nausea seems to be worse and orgasms take much longer to achieve. My thoughts seem to be very clouded as well. My doctor suggested going off of it, and I am tappering down now. I just feel like I am at the end of my rope> I have bad anxiety and nausea with Meds or no meds, i just don't know how to shake it. The IBS isn't that bad. ITs the nausea.ANY Thoughts?I have the tapes, I listened to them for a few weeks, but I got frustrated and went on the meds.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

It might not be either the tapes or the meds for anxiety and nausea. You could use both at the same time or get an opinion from a hypnotherapist or psychologist? ant medication with serotonin in it will have different effects for different people and now there are a lot of choices so maybe your doctor has other ideas for you to try.tom


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Spider,Your best bet is to discuss this with your doc, the BB can give you ideas and suggestions, but we aren't docs, and don't know all your medical history, etc. But, I do know that doing the tapes will not hurt you in any way, no matter what meds you are or are not on. SSRIs made me have bad nausea, but you say you have it without meds too. Nausea can be one of the symptoms for IBS, and IBS can create or exascerbate anxiety. Why not try to do the tapes. even if it just helps you relax? It certainly won't hurt you.But as far as the celexa goes, that is best left to your doctor.Good luck, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Spider, I can't comment on your medicine. That is between you and the MD. The psychmeds only caused me more problems but you may need them for depression? Maybe the Celexa is not the right medicine for you anyway and you need to change it to something else? Let me make this suggestion though and I feel you'll get results. First understand that the tapes take time,effort and perserverance to work for you. There is no quick fix! My process is to put the proper tape in the player when I lay down at bedtime and listen on my back thru headphones to eliminate any distractions. I doesn't matter if you fall asleep because the message gets to the subconcious and I can't even tell you what is on a lot of the tapes! If the tapes make you fall into a restful sleep you will know they are working. Next have the discipline to do this every night and don't expect a reaction like taking a tylenol to knock out a headache. It will gradually start to work and may work in a few days or much longer toward the end of the program. Some even keep getting better after the program is finished, but you have to believe,trust,use discipline and just keep on letting it work and help yourself to relax all you can. Best wishes, Norb


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2002)

Spider, It can take up to 3 months on a therapeutic level dose for the Celexa to help you.... you didn't say what dosage you were taking? Try to be patient and give it a chance to work before throwing in the towel, and even then, check with your doctor before doing anything drastic. In my case, my doc knows that I am capable of monitoring my own medication and gives me that leeeway. After having been on Celexa for a year or more, I made the decision to off of it for multiple reasons: nausea, increased gas, jitteriness and anorgasmia. Plus, the situation which originally prompted its use didn't exist anymore.This comment is not necessarily directed at you personally, but is more of a general comment regarding our own abilities to help ourselves. Our perceptions can make or break us. It's been a very difficult trick for me to learn, and it doesn't always work, but I have learned that I have the ability to change my perception of what is happening around me. I guess I'd like to see more of that kind of conversation taking place on this board. To illustrate my point..... think about this: No one ever told a bumblebee that it couldn't fly (scientifically, it's impossible). Food for thought.


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks a lot for your replies. I was only on 10mg for 5 weeks. My doctor suggested I go off Celexa since I was grinding my teeth a lot, loosing MORE weight ( I have lost A LOT of weight since I have been sick) and feeling as nauseous if not more, and my anxiety wasn't seeming to get any better. My heart was pounding a lot too. I have been listening to the tapes every night again. I am off to see my doctor tomorrow to see what the next game plan is.The thing is that I am not really sweating the IBS symptoms I experience. Mostly they are mild and I have controlled the D, haven't had it bad in MONTHS. It is really minor. THe thing is the nausea and feeling crappy all the time and the Anxiety related to this. I don't think the IBS is related to this. I do not get anxious about my IBS, it is just from feeling nauseous. Make sense? That's what the doc's can't pinpoint. What is making me nauseous?? The chicken or the egg!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2002)

Spider... are you male or female? If you are female, high levels of hormones can cause nausea. It's happened to me on more than one occasion.


----------

